# Best Homemade Tools >  Making a fancy-shmancy chop saw station

## cranktown city

Howdy!

So here I am in this little journey of life, and it seems I've just reared the corner into the part where your knees hurt. Like, all the dang time. And up until this point, young, spritely little me with his youthful knees thought it was all just fine and dandy to use his chop saw on the floor. Well I've learned my lesson, I won't stand for this anymore, I need a solution.

Enter the extendable chop saw station! I've mounted my chop saw under the bench, and at the flick of a switch, it'll fold out and up, into just the perfect, knee-friendly, position.




Thanks for watching!

----------

DIYer (Apr 12, 2021),

Duke_of_URL (Apr 18, 2021),

fizzloid (Apr 14, 2021),

Jon (Apr 13, 2021),

Moby Duck (Apr 14, 2021),

mtsmith14 (Apr 13, 2021),

yair feldmann (Apr 13, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks cranktown city! We've added your Flip Up Chop Saw Station to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: cranktown city's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Flip Up Chop Saw Station
 by cranktown city

tags:
table, chop saw

----------

carousel1 (Apr 13, 2021),

cranktown city (Apr 12, 2021)

----------


## Paul Alciatore

That looks like an interesting design and it could be adopted to a number of tools. I have several that could benefit from such a mount. 

I have one doubt about the design. That motorized screw which looks like a hydraulic cylinder is positioned in a manner where it has a severe mechanical disadvantage. It may work at first, but with constant downward force on the saw table while operating the saw, I would fear that the pivots on each end of the screw mechanism will suffer an unusual amount of wear and the saw table will become somewhat loose or at least require constant adjustment. I would try to mount the fixed end of that cylinder lower so that the mechanical disadvantage is less. 

Another possible improvement may be to add a diagonal brace with a hinge in it's center. It could be self deploying when the saw is coming out and lock into position due to gravity. Then a simple solenoid that pulls upwards on the hinge point could be used to retract it a sufficient amount to allow the screw to continue that retraction. 

Just suggesting.

----------

